

China bans torture evidence from trials - mootothemax
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/world/asia_pacific/10198592.stm

======
jpr
Maybe it's just that I'm not a native English speaker, but this title seems
very misleading to me. Though the BBC's title isn't much better.

